# LCD monitor in case side panel?



## Bytor (Jul 15, 2008)

Is there anyone out there that can mod a laptop screen so it could be powered and operated in a side panel case mod?

TY


----------



## Bytor (Jul 15, 2008)

Could just pick up a small cheap LCD at a pawn shop and do this.

http://inventgeek.com/Projects/LCDWindow/overview.aspx


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

There is ways you can mod a laptop screen into a case.. I was looking at that a few weeks back when RM and I went to a local hand me down place. All you have to do is get a ribbon connector for video I believe... But, I am not 100% on the connector, but know it has to do with the ribbon... maybe it would work well with a, oh say 8400gs... But, I really am shooting at the hip


----------



## Bytor (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is a LCD mod I found.




http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/332057-lcd-rocket-fish-case-mod.html


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Here is a LCD mod I found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chick mod, hot.


----------



## gimpster123 (Jul 16, 2008)

You can't use a laptop screen.  Sorry.  You can use conventional lcd monitors and portible dvd players however.  I believe you can also use a monitor from a portible PS1.  Any laptop monitor would require an adapter to use- and these are quite expensive and avalible for only very specific models.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Wait... Gim, you just stated that you can't do it... but then you say the adapter that you would need to do it is expensive and only on specific models....


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 16, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> chick mod, hot.



Fake, girls don't exist on the internet.


----------



## Megasty (Jul 16, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Fake, girls don't exist on the internet.





I wish I still had my mad soldering skills - I just let my brother do any soldering that needs to be done around the house, and I taught him how to. Grr, must be getting old 

That's a sweet mod, but I would do something like make the thing swing out on a pivot, like on a digi-cam - Damn, now that's an idea, a PC that looks like a digi-cam. The case mod would take a helluva lot time & patience


----------

